# Query about sify 1 Mbps unlimited @898



## Ankit07 (Jan 16, 2012)

I just want to know that is it truly unlimited or is there any FUP?

& also is there any other cheaper 1 Mbps broadband plan available in faridabad?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes. Fair usage policy is there. A copy paste from their site


> FUP - Speed will be reduced to 50%
> of the actual speed after 25GB,
> 50GB, 75GB & 100GB consumption
> for 512Kbps, 1Mbps, 2Mbps & 4
> ...


its under terms and conditions.


----------



## Ankit07 (Jan 19, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Yes. Fair usage policy is there. A copy paste from their site
> 
> its under terms and conditions.



Okie

I live in old faridabad,can u tell me how can I contact sify so that they can install that 1  Mbps plan in my home with wiring,modem & all 

I dont know the center of sify in my city 

I asked one uncle he didnt ever heard the name of sify!


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 19, 2012)

Call them at a number listed below.

Sify Customer Care


----------



## Nipun (Jan 19, 2012)

Just telling you, sify hardly works. I used to have its connection 5-6 years ago and it hardly worked a week in a month. Same is with my friend who still uses sify, his net doesn't work most of the time.


----------



## Ankit07 (Jan 19, 2012)

coolpcguy said:


> Call them at a number listed below.
> 
> Sify Customer Care



Already saw that customer care link in google search but faridabad is not listed 



Nipun said:


> Just telling you, sify hardly works. I used to have its connection 5-6 years ago and it hardly worked a week in a month. Same is with my friend who still uses sify, his net doesn't work most of the time.



Thanks for informing now I wont be getting a sify connection anymore instead I will be using my Idea GPRS for surfing which gives a constant 114kbps speed


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 19, 2012)

OMG! Sify????
My bro has Sify BB, THE worst i've ever used...
Reason,
Very poor support,
U can connect only one PC/ laptop (i.e, if u want to conn. a new laptop/pc u have to call CC),
Fluctuating speeds - worse than any other...


----------



## Ankit07 (Jan 20, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> OMG! Sify????
> My bro has Sify BB, THE worst i've ever used...
> Reason,
> Very poor support,
> ...



Thank god! Now I will never think of sify!


----------

